# Favorite Vodka



## icehog3

After searching this thread, I didn't find one for opinions on the smoothest or best tasting vodka around.

A couple years ago, my boss and I made our way into a Martini Bar while on a "business trip" in Palm Beach. Tried straight vodka martinis with most every kind of vodka this joint had....guess my judgement was clouded, but suprisingly the vodka we both ultimately chose was Skyy....that was up against the likes of all the big names like Grey Goose, Belvidere, etc....

Curious as to what Vodka you all like with your stogie....


----------



## Jeff

On of my favorites is a Russian Vodka called Gzhelka. Very smooth and drinkable. As good as any of the big name vodkas.


----------



## glovepuppy

I don't drink much Vodka these days, but when I do I reach for the Goose.


----------



## Funnymantrip

Iceberg Vodka. If you have not tried it yet, you should.


----------



## dayplanner

I go for the Goose also. 

Ciroc (sp?) is a new Vodka distilled from grapes, its very good also.


----------



## MM2(SW)S

I love Vodka. I chose Absolute because that is like my everyday smoke or my go to gar. If in doubt I will grab a bottle of Absolute. Now that bneing said. Greay Goose is very smoothe and Sky vodka also is very good. The best is triple filterd see my thread. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6883&highlight=vodka


----------



## Guest

MM2(SW)S said:


> I love Vodka. I chose Absolute because that is like my everyday smoke or my go to gar. If in doubt I will grab a bottle of Absolute. Now that bneing said. Greay Goose is very smoothe and Sky vodka also is very good. The best is triple filterd see my thread. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6883&highlight=vodka


Great thread, I'll have to try that sometime.

I go for either Goose, Kettel, or Cirac. Cirac if I'm sipping, that's definitely the smoothest in my book.


----------



## MM2(SW)S

shatfield said:


> Great thread, I'll have to try that sometime.
> 
> I go for either Goose, Kettel, or Cirac. Cirac if I'm sipping, that's definitely the smoothest in my book.


Filtering works and it is fun to do.

I haven't tried the Cirac yet I will have to find some this weekend to try it. I thought I tried all the Vodka there is.


----------



## Guest

Definitely worth it, a little more expensive than absolute or kettel. About the same price as goose.


----------



## Matt R

Ketel One


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

For the money, it's hard to beat Stoli. I'd drink GG, but I'm not buying anything french.


----------



## txmatt

Goose used to be my fave. I am not soo frog hating that I went out and poured my Goose into the sewer however I won't be buying any more frog liquor for awhile. The nation owes the US big time and turned their back on us for dirty oil contracts. If they sent all of their hot women to Iraq and Afghanistan to give our soldiers sexual favors, I think I could forgive them. We certainly don't want their "soldiers" though.

Oh, back to Vodka. Without Goose I will probably buy Ketel One like Matt R suggested. I have also been meaning to try Shaker's, produced stateside.

-Matt-


----------



## itstim

I am not much of a vodka drinker, but I was surprised to learn how Smirnoff won in a blind taste test conducted by the _NY Times_:

http://biz.yahoo.com/iw/050128/079928.html


----------



## icehog3

Funnymantrip said:


> Iceberg Vodka. If you have not tried it yet, you should.


Some great replies and links, thanks....looks like I'm the only Skyy fan so far :al

I have seen a documentary on the Iceberg Vodka, but haven't seen it...anybody in the Chicagoland area seen it for sale?


----------



## voidone

At the moment I'd have to say Seriously Vodka. A swedish very smooth brand. 

I have yet to try Absoluts new premium vodka "Level" though.

And as a bit of advice: If you ever come across a vodka called Chopin (presented in a tall frosted bottle), make sure you've had *plenty* of drinks before you taste it and you might be able to get it down. Probably the worst vodka I ever tasted u 

Then again, I'm from the moonshine belt so I when it comes to buying premiums I usually go for Whisky, Rum or Cognac


----------



## Nely

moonshine=plumber's alcohol. u

I like absolut when mixed. For Matinis give me the skyy baby.


----------



## miketafc

In a Martini I prefer Grey Goose or Ketal one 

Mixed Stoli just seems to taste better :al


----------



## Nely

Come to think about it. Who the hell remembers the taste of the vodka after a few screw drivers or martinis?


----------



## Sickboy

Tanqueray Sterling vodka. Don't know what it is about this stuff, but I love it.............oh yeah, it gets me drunk.


----------



## hollywood

Sickboy said:


> Tanqueray Sterling vodka. Don't know what it is about this stuff, but I love it.............oh yeah, it gets me drunk.


Nice choice. Great for mixing.

For a martini, it's chopin or goose. want something a bit different?? try a sapphire dirty martini!!!! Yes, i know it's gin. But DAMN it's so good!!


----------



## miketafc

hollywood said:


> Nice choice. Great for mixing.
> 
> For a martini, it's chopin or goose. want something a bit different?? try a sapphire dirty martini!!!! Yes, i know it's gin. But DAMN it's so good!!


There was a time when all martinis were made with Gin 

I agree with you on Saphire also like Tanqueray and Beefeaters :al

Gin is great, but Vodka doesn't hurt you as much the next day.


----------



## icehog3

voidone said:


> I have yet to try Absoluts new premium vodka "Level" though.


I tried it a couple months back, the worst vodka hangover I've ever had in my life, followed by 2 more days of heartburn....Nasty!! u


----------



## voidone

> moonshine=plumber's alcohol.


Not necessarily true.. It's all comes down to experience and practice.

When I was at my peak I was pretty damn good at getting things right. Even managed to fool a few (sober!) friends in a blind tasting which was great fun.

On the other hand, I rarely drink vodka apart from as part of a mixed drink

Hollywood:
You actually drink Chopin voluntarily?? 
Even if there are other vodkas to choose from?

I'm dumbfounded..


----------



## partagaspete

I love Stloi. Must buy a bottle this weekend.

T


----------



## JustAyoungMC

Chopin is a potato vodka IIRC?

It all depends what ya are looking for...in theory vodka is supposed to be as tasteless and odorless as possible but we know this to be untrue.

Stoli is probably the "smoothest" I've had in the sense that it doesn't really taste.

But Im not a big vodka fan..a tip for those who drink it mixed up: buy bottom shelf (potters, taaka, etc) and throw it in the freezer (as cold as ya can get it if you have a deep freezer) and then filter it a few times through one of those water-filter pitcher dealys. Turn bottom shelf into mid shelf. 

Id vote for something besides voddy tho.  :r 

:al


----------



## Becca

icehog3 said:


> After searching this thread, I didn't find one for opinions on the smoothest or best tasting vodka around.
> 
> A couple years ago, my boss and I made our way into a Martini Bar while on a "business trip" in Palm Beach. Tried straight vodka martinis with most every kind of vodka this joint had....guess my judgement was clouded, but suprisingly the vodka we both ultimately chose was Skyy....that was up against the likes of all the big names like Grey Goose, Belvidere, etc....
> 
> Curious as to what Vodka you all like with your stogie....


I love Grey Goose, very good!


----------



## Pablo

Ketel One and Chopan for me.


----------



## kjpman

Turi for this guy

...kjpman


----------



## txmatt

I thought of this thread while flipping through the March '05 issue of Wired magazine. Page 27 has an advertisement for Skyy Vodka; whether its good or bad booze the brand just went up in my opintion.  

-Matt-


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Its the Goose for me......... besides it reminds me of TopGun

"The Goose is my wingman"


----------



## FrankB

One of the best vodkas I have ever encountered is called Tito's. Very small distillery in Austin. Limited distribution, but surprisingly found it in Charlottesville,Va. Is filtered 6 times, for reference Absolut is filtered 3 times. Very smooth, very neutral, great martinis, and very affordable. Comparable to almost any vodka I have ever drank, including the Goose. Frank B


----------



## Tahoeseno

Lately, after much experimentation and many vodka-drenched blue cheese stuffed olives, I have come to the conclusion that I like Svedka vodka the best. The smoothness is unmatched by even the "super-premium" (i.e., Gray Goose, Belvedere, etc.) brands and the price can't be beat (~$20-22 for a handle). This one is a winner!

Unfortunately, I can't say the same for Shakers vodka, which is probably the worst vodka I have had in years. The burn I got from that stuff makes my 
throat tighten just thinking about it. Yecch.

I am interested in what you vodka drinkers garnish your martinis with. Any other blue cheese afficionados out there? I particularly like to hand stuff my olives with Point Reyes blue cheese . . . out of this world in a Svedka martini!


----------



## NCRadioMan

:ms If you like the Goose, try Three Olives it is amazing!


NCRM


----------



## miketafc

Tahoeseno said:


> Unfortunately, I can't say the same for Shakers vodka, which is probably the worst vodka I have had in years. The burn I got from that stuff makes my
> throat tighten just thinking about it. Yecch.


Glad to hear that on Shakers. Went to get vodka yestrdy and the NH liquor store was having a Mad March Sale on everything but what the wife likes - Grey Goose 750 $24.99

Svedka $7.50 750/$16.99 1.5l 
3 Olives $13.99 
Ketel One 16.99 
Level 19.99 
Pinnacle $18.99

What a fxxxxkxxn Sale

Shakers was only ($9.50 750/$17.99 1.5l) and I taught I'd try it but got confused by the 3 types, regular, rose and rye --- than changed when I saw Pravda for $20.99.
If you havn't tried this vodka it's from poland and blows em all away. Usually in the $25 price range here. This is a liquor tax free state.

So I got her the Goose and got myself the Pravda and all is right in the world tonight. Martini st up with squeezed lime only--no vermouth please. :al


----------



## JustAyoungMC

miketafc said:


> So I got her the Goose and got myself the Pravda and all is right in the world tonight. Martini st up with squeezed lime only--no vermouth please. :al


This sounds so much more elegant than vodka with lime. :r


----------



## friendoofop

Vladimir!
:r :r :al u


----------



## AF MAN

Kalashnikov...the vodka ain't so great,but I like the shape of the bottle.


----------



## rumballs

Fris is very good and not too pricey.
Turi is excellent but pricey.
But I usually just stick to Ketel One.


----------



## Yasha

I love a good vodka. The Goose is excellent and so is Shakers Wheat. I also love Pearl and Charbay. But my favorite is from the country of Belarus called Admiral. Great stuff, but I can only get it from family there or when I am visiting.


----------



## BIG PHIL

have to go with VOX ,42 below and rain


----------



## icehog3

BIG PHIL said:


> have to go with VOX ,42 below and rain


I forgot to put VOX in the poll....good stuff, drank a bunch my last trip to Louisville, and they are still telling stories....


----------



## BIG PHIL

icehog3 said:


> I forgot to put VOX in the poll....good stuff, drank a bunch my last trip to Louisville, and they are still telling stories....


nice.......lol :al


----------



## BigBuddha76

glovepuppy said:


> I don't drink much Vodka these days, but when I do I reach for the Goose.


if you want a cheaper alternative of the goose, get yourself some cheaper (but not cheapest) vodka and pour it 4 times through a brita water pitcher...tastes the same as the goose

we were too lazy to try it a 5th or more times

Rev. Zack


----------



## Artoud

I like the Goose the most, but Skyy is a close second. I'd avoid Polish vodka--all I ever had from there would peel paint. Frankly, I used to drink vodka straight, at room temperature--once mixed I wouldn't spend the cash on anything much better the Schmirnoff.

Got into whiskey/scotch though recently, and haven't looked back.


----------



## JustAyoungMC

JustAyoungMC said:


> Chopin is a potato vodka IIRC?
> 
> It all depends what ya are looking for...in theory vodka is supposed to be as tasteless and odorless as possible but we know this to be untrue.
> 
> Stoli is probably the "smoothest" I've had in the sense that it doesn't really taste.
> 
> But Im not a big vodka fan..a tip for those who drink it mixed up: buy bottom shelf (potters, taaka, etc) and throw it in the freezer (as cold as ya can get it if you have a deep freezer) and then filter it a few times through one of those water-filter pitcher dealys. Turn bottom shelf into mid shelf.
> 
> Id vote for something besides voddy tho.  :r
> 
> :al





Rev. Zack said:


> if you want a cheaper alternative of the goose, get yourself some cheaper (but not cheapest) vodka and pour it 4 times through a brita water pitcher...tastes the same as the goose
> 
> we were too lazy to try it a 5th or more times
> 
> Rev. Zack


The reverend speaks the truth. The key is to get the voddy as cold as possible; it then requires much less runs through the filter.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> I forgot to put VOX in the poll....good stuff, drank a bunch my last trip to *Louisville*, and they are still telling stories....


Let me know next time you come to town!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Let me know next time you come to town!!


Hoping to be there in early May, I will let you know when plans get finalized.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Hoping to be there in early May, I will let you know when plans get finalized.


Coming for the Derby?


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Coming for the Derby?


No, probably just after Derby....part of my liver is still MIA in the infield at Churchhill Downs from my last Derby....


----------



## Wu9lf

my vote goes to Grey Goose. I dont drink Vodka very often but when I do I go with either Goose or Stoli.


----------



## croatan

I used to be a Grey Goose drinker but have recently--within the past year and a half or so--switched to Ciroc. It makes the best martinis (with a twist) and is probably the finest sipping vodka I've ever tasted.


----------



## G-Man

I ran across this thread as I was searching for something else.

I tried a vodka that I had never heard of when I was at Casa Fuente when I visited Las Vegas in July.

*The Jewel of Russia Vodka*. Best Vodka I have ever tasted. They have a classic and ultra as well as some infused "flavored" versions.


----------



## Don Fernando

i never drink vodka straight, so unless it's rotgut vodka, it doesn't really matter to me what brand it is...

whiskey on the other hand...


----------



## dagrinch

Tanqueray Sterling is a very crisp vodka. I likes it a lot!!!

Grinch OUT!!! :al


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> I have seen a documentary on the Iceberg Vodka, but haven't seen it...anybody in the Chicagoland area seen it for sale?


Sam's apparently has it.
I haven't tried it.


----------



## Bigwaved

Is clear a choice? Right now I would lean towards GG.


----------



## TU09

I've got to say, Grey Goose is the best vodka available if you are concerned only with the vodka itself, but when you factor in price, it is impossible to beat Svedka, although it seems to have gotten more expensive lately. :al

Edit: I should clarify: amongst vodkas that are widely available.


----------



## jbresler

Best vodka, bar none, is Hangar One out of San Fransisco. Pick up a bottle. And if you like flavored vodkas theirs are the best. If I can't get Hangar, i typically go for Kettle One (Much better than GG) or Ciroc


----------



## pistol

I'm a Ketel One guy myself


----------



## mosesbotbol

Not one vote for Belvedere? What kind of low brow crowd are we? That is one of the best for sure. Xellent is also great by itself. Too much flavor for a mixed drink.


----------



## rumballs

I originally voted Grey Goose but that's no longer my favorite - too flavorless. Right now, really enjoying Belvedere, Ciroc, and Poland, but looking to try some new ones too...


----------



## croatan

I originally voted for "other" and that hasn't changed. Hangar One and Ciroc are still my favorites, but I'll drink Tito's if those aren't available.


----------



## calistogey

Absolut and tonic is a standard whenever I'm out for drinks, but still partial to potato based like Luksosowa or Monopolowa. Think I'm gonna have to try some more Chopin.


----------



## cameroncouch02

I'm sorry but you can't compete with SKYY vodka especially for the price. Its the most reasonable vodka, and it is really crisp I think.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Ketel One, neat or on the rocks!

Iceberg, in a perfect martini!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## zamco17

I love Stoli!!! The stuff is just amazingly smooth.


----------



## StudentSmoker

Matt R said:


> Ketel One


:tpd:


----------



## why1504

FrankB said:


> One of the best vodkas I have ever encountered is called Tito's. Very small distillery in Austin. Limited distribution, but surprisingly found it in Charlottesville,Va. Is filtered 6 times, for reference Absolut is filtered 3 times. Very smooth, very neutral, great martinis, and very affordable. Comparable to almost any vodka I have ever drank, including the Goose. Frank B


Frank, I agree if I am doing martinis although Hanger one and the goose are close seconds. for Bloody Mary's I perfer Sterling.

An interesting Martini is 1/2 Bombay Saphire and 1/2 Grey Goose. Stirred with 3 olives.


----------



## woobie

Out of Habit I seem to buy Smirnoff, but I may have to try some others.

Just down the road from me they make this stuff http://www.infernovodka.com/index.html .


----------



## TU09

Maybe I look for the wrong thing, but I believe a lack of flavor is a GOOD thing with vodka. Personally, I can't drink SKYY, the stuff has the mouth fell of motor oil, also doesn't go well with my caucasians.


----------



## rumballs

TU09 said:


> Maybe I look for the wrong thing, but I believe a lack of flavor is a GOOD thing with vodka. Personally, I can't drink SKYY, the stuff has the mouth fell of motor oil, also doesn't go well with my caucasians.


That's about how I remember Skyy.
Lack of nasty flavor is definitely good. Some would argue that total lack of flavor is good. Personally I like almost total lack of flavor, with some slightly discernible pleasant flavor.

For anyone looking for someting in the same price range as Skyy which I find MUCH better, try Fris.


----------



## rumballs

I finally tasted Hangar One last night. Very nice - to me there was a hint of watermellon / cotton candy.
Also tried Downunder vodka, which tasted a bit like rubbing alcohol. Sorry Downunder LLG ! I'll save it for mixed drinks I guess...
Tonight I'll probably try Armadale and 3.


----------



## Spacecataz

did any1 mention chopin? or any other potato vodka? for me its chopin or kettle one if i have to.


----------



## Spacecataz

p.s. unless its in a bloody mary, I dont care what you use, "JUST MAKE THE PAIN GO AWAY!"


----------



## Furvert

kettle one, goose or absolute

unfortunatly...my liquor store only stocks crap. the best vodka they have is vox..which is you know pretty good stuff but not top shelf IMO. usualy have to end up buying seagrams or god forbid skol.


----------



## Bubba -NJ

When mixed I prefer different vodkas for each drink . Bloody mary gets either Absolut or Infernovodka , I like the pepperieness in my Bloodymaries , Stoli doesn't taste good as it has a tart taste to me in a bloodymary . Stoli does go well wih OJ though , to me .


----------



## rumballs

I don't like Bloody Marys but I imagine Effen Vodka would be good in them...


----------



## icehog3

Bubba -NJ said:


> Stoli does go well wih OJ though , to me .


Goes nice with ice, too.....


----------



## cigar_040

Smirnoff........100 proof for the Kahlua Homemade  

Aged a year.............:dr very nice w/ a :w


----------



## DAFU

My fav is Tito's Handmade Vodka. It's micro-distilled in Texas and has a very clean but distinct taste. Does OK with a little ice also. 
I'll have to bring a bottle to the _Shack Herf II_!

http://www.titos-vodka.com/


----------



## Darrell

I got a bottle of Stoli because it was on sale and I must say I'm not really impressed with it. I like Skyy and Absolut better. I think they're smoother, I found Stoli to be awfully harsh. Sorry Tom, I don't like your drink of choice. :chk


----------



## rumballs

In the price range of Skyy and Absolut, try Fris.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*XO* is the most interesting Vodka out; a sipping Vodka. So flavorful and smooth, that a martini can't even do this justice. Really, this stuff should be drunk in a brandy glass.
http://www.jmxo.com/

*Xellent* is my regular favorite. Has some of the flavor of XO, but a more suitable choice for martini's and the like. Very good vodka indeed.
http://www.xellent.com/


----------



## GMPOWER

Kettle One :tu


----------



## TexasOutlaw

JohnnyFlake said:


> Ketel One, neat or on the rocks!
> 
> Iceberg, in a perfect martini!
> 
> JohnnyFlake


I'm with Johnny, I have 2 favorites Grey Goose and Ketel One.

For an absolute/sky quality vodka, I use Svedka. If you haven't tried Svedka, you don't know what you're missing. I dont think its as good as Grey GOose, but its close. I believe it ranked higher than absolute and sky in the rating tests they do.

Try it, you will NOT regret it.


----------



## icehog3

Darrell said:


> I got a bottle of Stoli because it was on sale and I must say I'm not really impressed with it. I like Skyy and Absolut better. I think they're smoother, I found Stoli to be awfully harsh. Sorry Tom, I don't like your drink of choice. :chk


Not offended at all, to each his/her own, that what makes sure there is plenty of each on the shelf. 

But Absolut being called "smooth"? Now that is going too far. u :r


----------



## shiek49er

i'm not much of a vodka drinker, but when i do it's the goose all the way.


----------



## ResIpsa

I've really been liking Zyr lately.


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> I've really been liking Zyr lately.


Never had that one Vic, where is it from?


----------



## Darrell

icehog3 said:


> Never had that one Vic, where is it from?


Zyr is Russian vodka and they claim to be the best.

www.zyrvodka.com

:tu


----------



## icehog3

Darrell said:


> Zyr is Russian vodka and they claim to be the best.
> 
> www.zyrvodka.com
> 
> :tu


Don't they all?


----------



## doctorcue

Belvedere is my favorite. Got three bottles at home. Lately though, I've been drinking Chopin vodka. Really can't go wrong with either. 

Straight... on the rocks. The only way to drink. :tu


----------



## Darrell

icehog3 said:


> Don't they all?


LOL, good call.


----------



## nimravus01

My go-to vodka is Luksusowa. I think it's a lot smoother than the other vodkas in that price range, (eg: Stoli, Smirnoff, Skyy, etc.) For a more expensive brand, Grey Goose is best, but I'd rather spend that extra money on good Scotch whisky. Besides, who wants French vodka anyway.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Don't they all?


true that Tom.

But have to admit, Zyr does have a very clean taste to it, clean enough for me to drink it with just one ice cube and nothing else.

give it a try.


----------



## chippewastud79

Got to be the Goose.


----------



## xxxntu

I prefer Chopin or Level. They both go great with Red Bull. :chk


----------



## icehog3

nimravus01 said:


> Besides, who wants French vodka anyway.


Not me! 


ResIpsa said:


> true that Tom.
> 
> But have to admit, Zyr does have a very clean taste to it, clean enough for me to drink it with just one ice cube and nothing else.
> 
> give it a try.


I absolutely will. 


xxxntu said:


> I prefer Chopin or Level. They both go great with Red Bull. :chk


Oh Gosh, why would you mix a good Vodka with Red Bull? u :r


----------



## ky toker

Furvert said:


> usualy have to end up buying seagrams or god forbid *skol*.


I just picked up a bottle of Skol, price was right, for White Russians and was surprised that it wasn't too bad straight up. I'll give it another round to see what I think, but my initial thought was that it went down better than Absolute and a few others.


----------



## icehog3

ky toker said:


> I just picked up a bottle of Skol, price was right, for White Russians and was surprised that it wasn't too bad straight up. I'll give it another round to see what I think, but my initial thought was that it went down better than Absolute and a few others.


_Anything _is better than Absolute, Brother Ken....chit, I'll take the "Huskie" vodka they sell in Dekalb over Absolute.  :r


----------



## beamish

We keep svedka on hand for the girlie drinks,and martini vodka is chopin :tu


----------



## BeerDefender

My favorite is Medoyeff, made right here in Portland, OR. I'm not sure what their distribution is like, but it's fantastic, and only $26/fifth. Out of the big three, Stolichnaya has my vote. I can't stand Absolute or Smirnoff, both taste very harsh to me.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Looks like I missed the poll, but when I can afford it Stoli is my vodka of choice.


----------



## icehog3

JacksonCognac said:


> Looks like I missed the poll, but when I can afford it Stoli is my vodka of choice.


You, Sir, have excellent taste.  :tu


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> You, Sir, have excellent taste.  :tu


So Admiral, why did you vote for Skyy?


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> So Admiral, why did you vote for Skyy?


At the time I posted the poll, Skyy had won the blind taste test my boss and I did in Palm Beach, Florida. I had been drinking Stoli since college, but picked Skyy at the smoothest in the test. Shortly thereafter, I went back to Stoli as my go to.

It was like a palete change.....remember when you thought Gurkhas were the best thing you had ever smoked....then came to your senses? That is my story, only with vodka, since I never liked Gurkhas. :r


----------



## ky toker

icehog3 said:


> _Anything _is better than Absolute, Brother Ken....chit, I'll take the "Huskie" vodka they sell in Dekalb over Absolute.  :r


:r So we know where you stand on Absolute. :r I gave the Skol another go straight and there are rough edges to it without a doubt, but drinkable. I would prefer a much smoother drink, though. At $6 a bottle is mixes great.


----------



## TheDirector

Smirnoff.....SUCKS

I drink Finlandia...and most other good brands I get my mitts on :chk


----------



## BigFrankMD

I drink Black Watch Vodka. 10 bucks for 1/2 gallon hahahhahahha


----------



## pmwz

My favorite vodka is caviar vodka (~14€ for half a liter)


----------



## CHRONO14

I'm partial to Ketel One. However, I do live Belvi, Goose, level, and even absolut or smirnoff if its mixed into something well


----------



## paperairplane

Grey Goose is the Coors Light / Mich Ultra of the vodka world. 

I guess you ladies like it because it doesn't overpower your cran-tangerine juice. 

Repeat after me: "Stoli rocks."

It's a description and how to order all in one.


----------



## icehog3

paperairplane said:


> Grey Goose is the Coors Light / Mich Ultra of the vodka world.
> 
> I guess you ladies like it because it doesn't overpower your cran-tangerine juice.
> 
> Repeat after me: "Stoli rocks."
> 
> It's a description and how to order all in one.


That's what I'm talkin' about! :tu


----------



## ir13




----------



## pbrennan10

all of the other votes are looking for the "vladimir" option

I GUARANTEE IT!


----------



## Dandee

Stoli is my standard.....

If I'm looking for something a little smoother/sweeter I really like Chopin too. Its a Polish potatoe Vodka.


----------



## pnoon

Dandee said:


> Stoli is my standard.....
> 
> If I'm looking for something a little smoother/sweeter I really like Chopin too. Its a Polish potatoe Vodka.


Dan - try Ciroc. It's a French vodka made from grapes. Quite good actually.


----------



## EvanS

icehog3 said:


> Some great replies and links, thanks....looks like I'm the only Skyy fan so far :al


I would have voted Skyy if I could have voted at all. Best I can describe is that it has a smooth bite that I really enjoy.

As for me agreeing with Tom in public, could we keep it on the dl....._please???_

edit - I just notice I was agreeing with the "old" Tom. Whew, I feel better now


----------



## icehog3

Dandee said:


> *Stoli is my standard.....*
> 
> If I'm looking for something a little smoother/sweeter I really like Chopin too. Its a Polish potatoe Vodka.


Thumbs up, Dan! :tu



EvanS said:


> I would have voted Skyy if I could have voted at all. Best I can describe is that it has a smooth bite that I really enjoy.
> 
> As for me agreeing with Tom in public, could we keep it on the dl....._please???_
> 
> edit - I just notice I was agreeing with the "old" Tom. Whew, I feel better now


I did pick Skyy in a blind test, but Stoli wasn't included. Glad we agree to disagree Evan...I do have an image to uphold, even though I can hardly "uphold" myself after half a bottle of Stoli.


----------



## ky toker

Rain: made from yeast and white corn at the Buffalo Trace distillery.

Bought it
Drinking it [not this second]
Liking it

Edited:

ir13, how's that Iceberg?


----------



## althekillr

stoli gold is my favorite vodka. fantastic for vodka martini's.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Rain Vodka the best, hands down.:tu


----------



## Padron42

Sobieski is where it's at for cheap but good. :gn:chk


----------



## taltos

Have to put in another vote for Finlandia when I am drinking it straight or in vodka and tonics. Any rotgut will work for heavier mixed drinks.


----------



## viesturs

Stolichnaya- It's actually from Latvia..so it's got to be good


----------



## justinwb

Glad I found this, Stoli all the way


----------



## anderson0196

I don't think it's been mentioned yet so I'll toss it out there - Tito's Handmade Vodka (out of Austin, TX) is supposed to be AMAZING!

http://www.titos-vodka.com/

BOTL's in Texas should look it up - In addition, if anybody out that way can arrange to ship a bottle to Fla, PM me - I'd be much obliged.


----------



## Pac

I tried a russian vodka a couple of years ago, I think the name is "Brilliant".
Really good.. almost as good is "Standardt" and next in line is "Flagman".

All russian.. Absolut doesn't even come close.

Of course, I'm only talking about when drinking it straight, for mixing anything works, even smirnoff. 

/Pac


----------



## rumballs

anderson0196 said:


> I don't think it's been mentioned yet so I'll toss it out there - Tito's Handmade Vodka (out of Austin, TX) is supposed to be AMAZING!
> 
> http://www.titos-vodka.com/
> 
> BOTL's in Texas should look it up - In addition, if anybody out that way can arrange to ship a bottle to Fla, PM me - I'd be much obliged.


Some people around here like it a lot.
I tried it once and thought it was nothing special...


----------



## TDIvey

Svedka Vodka - not expensive but doesn't taste cheap. Distilled 6 times - nice n smooth.


----------



## zamco17

I love titos, and not just cuz im a texan. like stoli a lot too but damn titos is awesome!!!


----------



## icehog3

anderson0196 said:


> I don't think it's been mentioned yet so I'll toss it out there - Tito's Handmade Vodka (out of Austin, TX) is supposed to be AMAZING!
> 
> http://www.titos-vodka.com/
> 
> BOTL's in Texas should look it up - In addition, if anybody out that way can arrange to ship a bottle to Fla, PM me - I'd be much obliged.


Tito's is excellent in my opinion, been through a couple pints and a couple fifths, mostly thanks to a Hasselhoff outta Texas. It has quite a different flavor from Stoli, and I think it would be a matter of individual taste whether one liked it or not.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I'm bummed I didn't get to vote, but Belvedere has my vote allllllll the way.


----------



## zipa

Russky Standart or Flagship for me, if drinking it neat. If mixing, pretty much anything that doesn't taste like methanol and leave you blind in the morning works for me, but since I'm from Finland, I'll say Finlandia. :tu


----------



## rizzle

Stoli. Simply a classic.


----------



## DavenportESQ

I have had a lot of different types and one of my all time favorites is Reyka. Its from Iceland and filtered through lava rocks. It has a very distinct flavor. Besides that I am a Ketel 1 guy myself.


----------



## EastBay

Russians don't drink Stoli, that should be an answer in itself. Russian crowd in USA is either Grey Goose or Russian Standard or its upscale brother, Imperia. In Russia itself, quality and taste are measured by any vodka made by Krystal factory in Moscow (as well as Russian Standard/Imperia factory). Moskovskaya is another staple, dating back to Soviet times and is still popular with those who cannot afford the upscale products. 

Of small production, high end vodkas, try Beluga, it is rapidly gaining ground in St. Petersburg and Moscow. Not cheap and made in limited amounts every year, its really well made.

I am a tequila and cognac drinker (besides wine), but when I do drink vodka (once in a blue moon), I agree with the poster above, Ketel 1 is excellent martini style.


----------



## icehog3

rizzle said:


> Stoli. Simply a classic.


My man! :tu


----------



## Hophead82

This poll does not include the freaky deaky dutch beverage! SHAME! NO KETEL ONE!


----------



## icehog3

Hophead82 said:


> This poll does not include the freaky deaky dutch beverage! SHAME! NO KETEL ONE!


It's there....see "other".


----------



## Hophead82

icehog3 said:


> It's there....see "other".


:tg


----------



## icehog3

Hophead82 said:


> :tg


Right back atcha, friend.


----------



## rizzle

icehog3 said:


> My man! :tu


 :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Aristocrat:tu





























Just kidding


----------



## D_A

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Aristocrat:tu


That brings back some fond (and some not so fond) memories from the high school days.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

D_A said:


> That brings back some fond (*and some not so fond*) memories from the high school days.


 :r:r
Same here.


----------



## brcrane14

One of my go-to cocktails is Stoli Vanil and Diet coke, but if it came to vodka on the rocks, Id have to say Kettle One with a twist.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

brcrane14 said:


> One of my go-to cocktails is Stoli Vanil and Diet coke, but if it came to vodka on the rocks, Id have to say Kettle One with a twist.


I've never tried Kettle One yet but I've heard it pretty good.

I'm surprised on the poll not one person voted for Belvidere. I actually kinda like it just a little bit better than Grey Goose. I can't really explain why, just something about it I like.

Grey Goose is my 2nd fave.

For cheap Vodka, I'm going with Silent Sam.

If you say Smirnoff, I'm going to half to kill you.


----------



## dustinhayden

Grey Goose all the way!


----------



## Moro

Stolichnaya 100-proof. Rare, but, oh-so-bloody-good!


----------



## rwhit37

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Aristocrat:tu


That's almost as bad as saying I love Takka!


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> That's almost as bad as saying I love Takka!


Dobra and powerade u


----------



## rumballs

Tom, you didn't tell us about your little side project...
http://www.theendofvodka.com/


----------



## jonharky3

The best vodka is a free one!!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> Tom, you didn't tell us about your little side project...
> http://www.theendofvodka.com/


_That_ is one annoying website! :r


----------



## rrplasencia

Ciroc it's made from grapes or Blavod which is okay but it's black so you can serve some crazy looking drinks at the bar.


----------



## blindsmoke

Not many people like Van Gough, huh? It's great...for vodka.


----------



## icehog3

blindsmoke said:


> Not many people like Van Gough, huh? It's great...for vodka.


I'm afraid of finding an ear in my bottle.  :r


----------



## NAV3

I've always enjoyed Ciroc, Pravda, and Grey Goose with my cigars


----------



## Goz

Its got be Belvidere #1 :dr
Followed closely by Dominick's brand vodka and then Demetri 
Man I miss college


----------



## Hermit

I don't drink Vodka straight, so for me it is a waste to overspend.
(If I did, I like the taste of Stoli.)
I've been faithful to Smirnoff all my drinkin' days. 
I usually like it in cranberry juice. (like right now for instance)


----------



## DonCarlos

Stoli rules the not so expensive vodkas:tu


----------



## icehog3

DonCarlos said:


> Stoli rules the not so expensive vodkas:tu


Yes...yes it does! :tu


----------



## DonCarlos

icehog3 said:


> Yes...yes it does! :tu


And might I add; absolute vodka sucks! Its not vodka, its parfume:hn


----------



## cre8v1

I didn't see this on the list. I guess it would go under the "Misc./Other Vodkas"

http://www.browniepointsblog.com/2008/01/20/homemade-bacon-vodka/


----------



## icehog3

DonCarlos said:


> And might I add; absolute vodka sucks! Its not vodka, its parfume:hn


Gives me heartburn every time.


----------



## DonCarlos

jonharky3 said:


> The best vodka is a free one!!


hehe


----------



## ucla695

I vote for Ciroc!


----------

